# Vivarium Photos



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey all,

Haven't really posted any shots of my tanks - I'm pretty new to vivaria and frogs, but I've really enjoyed the hobby so far. I have to dismantle my first tank - set it up this summer, so I thought I'd post some shots, though as most of you probably feel, they don't really do the actual thing justice. By the by - I have to tear this tank down because the acrylic has warped to the point that the hinges busted this weekend... :? I'll never do acrylic again, even if it's free. However, I must say that having a front opening tank has been great.

Some of the mounted plants and the fan look unnatural, but I really got into plants a while back and so I've filled whatever extra space there was. I had plans to move most of the mounted plants to other tanks eventually - guess that's gonna happen soon!

Anyway, hope you all like it.  


Full 










Back










Right










Left










Water feature











If you have a nice tank that you no longer need, I'm in the market.. :wink: 
wanted/topic38196.html

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

one of my favorite tanks of all time based on plants alone. If I were you I'd leave it running w/o the frogs dude.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Lee.  That's not a bad idea - it'd be a darn shame to destroy it now. Maybe if I can find the right shelf by the time I get another tank to replace it, I'll be able to keep er, but as it is right now, we're really tight on space. If not, hopefully I'll be able to make the next one as nice.. 

Mike


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree, one of my favorite tanks... I was EXTREMELY SURPRISED when you told me how little gallons this tank is! Great plant work, and landscape design!


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i love the orchids


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

The setup and look of the plants is amazing!!  It looks so natural and alive. It’s a shame that you had to tear it down. Please keep us posted if you rebuild another one.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

That is so lush and lovely and real. Keep it!


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

very nice, whats that mini palm tree looking thing in the right photo?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Mike,
Ughhh...what an ugly tank :? 
Plants well sized and scattered about in a naturalistic way, exotic orchids scaled properly for the tank...all typical mistakes a newbie would make :wink: 
...so much to learn Mike... :mrgreen: 
For those who missed my sarcasm, Mike has a tremendous gift working with plants and this tank shows it. What a shame that the acrylic failed. 
I'd be happy to provide a surrogate home for the plants if you don't find a replacement tank in time.
Al ((of Al's Orchid) is gently weeping right now--his best customer just had a setback!
Scott


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

SMenigoz said:


> Mike,
> Ughhh...what an ugly tank :?
> Plants well sized and scattered about in a naturalistic way, exotic orchids scaled properly for the tank...all typical mistakes a newbie would make :wink:
> ...so much to learn Mike... :mrgreen:
> ...


LOL!!


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Scott, Mike,
Al's greenhouse had a fire on Friday (3/21) and will be closed until further notice.
*


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Scott, Mike,
> Al's greenhouse had a fire on Friday (3/21) and will be closed until further notice.
> *


NOOOOO!!!
Now I'm gently weeping...


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike, that's a pretty hot tank! How come you don't try to build a new tank yourself? I have had great success doing plywood and epoxy terrariums, that way you get to customise it anyway you like and its super sturdy. Nice plant selection, it's good to see some nice local set-ups!  
~Josh


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the kind responses guys! I've had a lot of help from some really great people in the plant area, though I won't make a list and call anyone out, I wouldn't know as much about plants or have as many fascinating ones without them. 

John, the plant that looks like a little palm is a Biophytum sp - very cool plant. 

:lol: , Scott! Ha! For anyone who hasn't been to Scott's, his basement is wall to wall tropics, with more tropics betwixed and between! Don't get me started, I like going there better than the zoo. :shock: I may take you up on the offer, hoping I can acquire a tank soon though..

Cindy, Scott, anyone who knows Al and David, the fire was most unfortunate, possibly caused by a light fixture, though the jury is still out. I dropped by yesterday to bring a lb of coffee and some well wishes - my timing was pretty good - I was able to help Al and David load ~half the orchids they were able to 'save' (many won't make it) into a truck headed for some greenhouse space they're renting for the time being. They've got a lot of work ahead for sure... 

Josh, for the same reason I may have to take down the tank, I can't really build one - we don't have a lot of tank/work space at the moment. One day, when we have a bigger place... 

Anyway, thanks again y'all! 

Mike


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty nice plant variety, can you post a full tank shot?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Mike,
Terrible to hear of this. Please extend my offer to assist them in any way I can...I had big (read expensive) plans for their spring order...
Hope a bigger greenhouse is in their immediate future.
Scott



roxrgneiss said:


> Cindy, Scott, anyone who knows Al and David, the fire was most unfortunate, possibly caused by a light fixture, though the jury is still out. I dropped by yesterday to bring a lb of coffee and some well wishes - my timing was pretty good - I was able to help Al and David load ~half the orchids they were able to 'save' (many won't make it) into a truck headed for some greenhouse space they're renting for the time being. They've got a lot of work ahead for sure...
> Mike


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I will, Scott, and I'm sure they'll appreciate it. Hopefully they'll get through the paper work, etc and into a new greenhouse soon.  

Mike


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Mike, 
I was comparing the pictures you took early on, and
that tank really has filled in nicely!
It's a shame it has suffered such an ill fate.*


----------



## Mikee (Oct 23, 2007)

looks great! sorry to hear about the acrylic!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Mike have you contacted Jason DeSantis? He is in Jersey and has started building custom vivs. Didn't talk to you yesterday and wasn't sure if you had seen his post.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the positive feedback!  

Julio, I'm not sure what kind of full tank shot you mean - the first shot was a fts, but I could get one of the entire tank; corners, door, and all if you'd like.

Mike, I did see the ad, very cool to know there is a builder so close now! 8) 

Thanks, Cindy, it has grown in a good bit and the over-planting helped a little.. :wink: 

Found an older shot for a before and after. Also a shot of the 'bones' of the tank.

End of the summer









Infrastructure










And these are the frogs in this tank (Bastimentos)

Female









Big Boy









Prob female, grown quite a bit since this shot









Cheers,
Mike


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Very well thought out drainage system 8) That's about the way I usually try to do it.
And those bastis' are awesome! Mine weren't quite that nice....


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks man, nothing like rolling up your sleeves and gettin dirty with some egg crate!  Yeah, the bastis are so sweet, their call is also really nice. I'm sure you'll find some nice ones when you're ready for more pums.. :wink: 8) 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Therek (Dec 24, 2007)

Fantastic tank, sorry to hear it didn't make it.

I didn't see it posted, but what were the dimensions of the tank?

Finally, any pics of other tanks? I think your setup was outstanding and would like to see it on any other tanks.

Pete


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Great tank Mike. Sorry to hear you have to break it down. Then again, nothing like setting up a new tank and a new challenge.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks a lot, Pete! This tank measures 20"Wx16"Hx20"D, so it's around 27gal - the next version of this tank will be much taller.  I do have one other actual frog tank that I've been working on - it was already roughed in when I got it, so I've mainly just added some wood, substrate, and plants, but it's not quite there yet - I'll definitely post some pics when it's finished.

Chuck, thanks for the kind words; you're right, and I'm looking forward to making an improved rendition soon. :wink: Awesome plants in the foliage thread, by the way! 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

I second that. Nice tank Mike! Will you be at the Richmond show 3/30/08? Hope to see you there!

Best, 
William


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, William  I'd like to be there for the show and I always enjoy meeting other froggers, but I'm gonna be tied up for the next few months, can't even make the naac. :? I have some family in Chester, so I'll have to buzz ya the next time I make a trip down that way - I live in Northern VA now..
Mike


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

amazing
terraced system - brilliant

looks like you can just insert a human in there like it was a 1:1 scale model of the rainforest. definitely a break from the homogenous setups. atypical plants used. we must get a list of what you used!


----------

